# Jeff Lewis 5-Minute Comedy Hour



## Branch (Oct 29, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-p2HocRkwHI

it's not for everyone. but c'mon. Jeff Lewis, Felicia Day. need there be more (rhetorical)? something more suited for the nerds and geeks. but that's most forum-goers as it is, so it's probably for you.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 30, 2010)

that made my day^^ i totally lost it at the awkward silence at 2:57 XD


----------



## Saintversa (Oct 30, 2010)

"i know a good mexican resturaunt"

"but i dont like sushi" 

XD


----------



## Sauvignon (Oct 30, 2010)

I like the Tag one. It's probably based on a true story.


----------

